

Moving to San Francisco - maccman
http://blog.alexmaccaw.com/moving-to-san-francisco

======
Killswitch
My goal is to move to San Francisco. I live in the midwest and there's almost
NOTHING worth being here for... I lived in Bakersfield when I was young and
nothing is more goal oriented for me than moving to either SF or a surrounding
area in California.

Thanks for the read!

~~~
jtchang
Just random curiosity but what is stopping you from moving?

~~~
Killswitch
Right now? Mostly cost of living is drastically different (Iowa), and work
related. Not financially viable for me to go right now unless I had a job
already lined up for me there.

Goal is in the next 3 years to be there.

------
vosper
I'm a developer originally from New Zealand, lived in London also for a couple
of years and now I'm in SF on an H1B. I totally second Alex's comments - SF
and London are a world apart, and in almost every way I prefer SF; the only
things I miss from London are cheap flights to Europe and curry from Brick
Lane.

And truly, the weather is pretty good - never too hot, never too cold, sunny
more often than not.

Other things that make SF amazing: Dolores Park (featured in Alex's post),
food trucks, the hills and the easy access to wilderness, the number and
variety of restaurants and bars, and so much more.

------
xiaoma
I made the move from Beijing 6 weeks ago and I absolutely love it here, except
for the rents! I just biked the Golden Gate Bridge and I can barely put into
words how exhilarating it was to be out in nature breathing clean air and
bumping into random facebook and linkedin employees offering water and
directions. People here are just so nice!

